# Underdrive Pully, has anyone tried one yet???



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

I've been planning on purchasing an underdrive pully/balancer for my 04 Goat, but was wonder what kind of results others have had with them. I know that it worked really well on a 1993 Mustang, as I once had one, but it was a real drain on the alternator/charging system...Does anyone know if it would affect the charging system on the 04 GTO, I am especially concerned because it is my daily driver.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've sold a ton of them and I had one on my car and had no issues with it at all! I'd say they are definetly worth it, I sell the SLP one if you need it!:cheers


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

What kind of improvement have you noticed, what's the estimated HP increase? What is your cost for the SLP. Thanks!


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been thinking about doing the underdrive pulley on my 05 and was wondering what it gives for a gain. and on the subject of draining, my friend with a 94 impala SS kept having problems with the battery draining after the car sat for more than 24 hours until he bought the Optima battery. I even bought one for my GTO cause it is an almost perfect match to the yellowjacket paint and just looks sweet.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

At the Houston Goat Herd's dyno day at non sponsor can't mention it here speed shop we had about 20 of the herd gather. 04's, 05's stock to sickly modded, underdrive pulleys showing 8-11 rwhp gains. In fact an '04 almost exactly modded like mine, (cam package, tune, L/T, cat back,etc...) put down 8 more rwhp than mine. he had the pulley; i don't 375 vs 383


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I have one on my 05, no issues. 5-10 hp gain.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO4ART said:


> What kind of improvement have you noticed, what's the estimated HP increase? What is your cost for the SLP. Thanks!


$199.00 and you should be looking at around 8-10 hp.:cheers


----------

